#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Software Livre nas empresas, dificuldades e soluções.

## PiTsA

_Já não é de ontem que o Software Livre é utilizado em empresas de todo mundo devido as suas grandes vantagens de redução de custos, transparência de funcionamento, rápido desenvolvimento, segurança entre muitas outras.

Mas aqui no Brasil ainda assim percebemos uma série de dificuldades encontradas para sua utilização em larga escala dentro das empresas ou instituições do governo. Dificuldades que na maioria são geradas por aqueles que desconfiam ou não acreditam no modelo de desenvolvimento de Software Livre, ou as dificuldades também podem ser geradas por problemas de adaptação dos usuários, falta alternativas de aplicativos/recurso entre muitos outros fatores que influenciam na decisão de adoção de Software Livre.

Este debate irá focar todos os prós e contras da utilização do Software Livre nas Empresas, as dificuldades encontradas para sua utilização e as possiveis soluções de contorno.

Lembrem-se em tentar focar sobre o assunto, apresentando suas experiências de utilização do software ou seu ponto de vista.
_ 

A disucussão está aberta. :clap:

----------


## smvda

Os dois problemas mais sérios que encontro para implantar um projeto livre em empresas são o fator de convencer o alto escalão ou os manda-chuva das empresas que o Linux funciona e é um projeto maduro .... o outro maior problema é a migração das ferramentas pagas para ferramentas free similares,esta ultima é sempre a mais desgastante.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## panther

Além dos problemas citados, migração de ferramentas e alto-escalão, eu enfrento resistência dos usuários, já tive experiência de os diretores da empres resolverem fazer uma pesquisa com os funcionários....foi desastroso. As pessoas são muito reticentes à mudanças, acham que LINUX e aplictaivos free/aberto são bichos de ste cabeças.

Outro problema que enfrento aqui onde trabalho, é que existem doxumentos e planilhas feitas especialmente para a empresa (modelos bastante complexos em word e excel) e estes documentos são enviados para clientes, foi feito um teste de tentar executar tudo isso em OpenOffice, e o resultado para o nosso cliente foi horrivel, o documento perdeu grande parte de suas funcionalidades. Convencer o pessoal a mudar, acredito que passe antes por um periodo de desmistificação do software Livre.

Abraço

----------


## PiTsA

Assim, eu vejo por experiência que a maioria dos usuários ou até mesmo profissionais de informatica temem o Linux ou Software Livre em geral por desconhecê-lo. Sâo aqueles profissionais que só viram sistema Microsoft a vida toda e estão presos a isso, a unica janelinha preta que conhecem é a do DOS. Ainda assim, hoje, com o Linux ao alcance de todos, vemos que muita gente ainda não o conhece e acaba evitando-o por achá-lo um bicho de sete cabeças.

Eu acho que o Linux foi e ainda é uma porta para o uso do Software Livre, pois através dele acabamos conhecendo uma infinidade imensa de softwares que são Livres. Muitos não conhecem direito o modelo de Software Livre, mas acabam se impressionando com seu tamanho e maturidade.

Ja trabalhei com implantações Linux para desktops, os usuários que reclamam são aqueles acostumados a usar o MSOffice. Nada que um bom treinamento de OO.org 2.0(que está excelente, mas ainda faltam documentações) não resolva, mas as empresas na maioria das vezes preferem soluções mais rapidas, e acham mais fácil comprar logo as licensas windows+msoffice e gastar mais do que realizar treinamento. Ou empresas que tem vontade de implantar e Utilizar Software Livre, mas seu suporte interno de TI não tem o conhecimento adequado (o que acontece na maioria das empresas). 

Um outro ponto são os aplicativos especificos que uma empresa precisa utilizar no seu dia a dia. Muitas soluções como o Wine tentam "tapar este buraco", mas não resolvem o problema. Hoje, existe no mercado uma fatia imensa a ser explorada pelas empresas de desenvolvimento de Software, para portarem ou criarem aplicativos para Linux, mas ao meu ver, eles ainda estão engatinhando nisso, esperando para fazer isso num futuro próximo, quando o Linux estiver mais próximo ainda das empresas, mas se eles ficarem esperando tanto tempo, esse dia nunca irá chegar.

----------


## BillyCba

O maior problema eh na questão usuário mesmo. O brasileiro ainda não está maduro nem pra usar caixa eletrônico de banco (Como eu odeio ficar na fila do caixa esperando um cara ficar 10 min ou mais pra sacar dinheiro). Outro problema é a questão da falta de alguns softwares principalmente em português. Tem muita coisa em ingles mas portugues ainda está fraco e o usuário num fala bem nem o tupiniquin quem dirá esse trosso dos estrangero.

Sistemas propietários de gerenciamento das empresas que quase sempre só funcionam com Windows e MSSQL. Pra migrar isso pra linux eu teria que desenhar o sistema inteiro dinovo. Isso acaba desanimando os empresários.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Isso que dá usar computador no serviço. Esse ai em cima fui eu que escrevi. Foi mal Billy.

----------


## vaonetto

Boa tarde, gente.

Gostaria de citar algo incrível, mas acredito que alguns já tenham passado por algo assim. A maior dificuldade que tenho para a implementação de software livre na empresa é a resistência do pessoal da área de ... informática! Sério! Sou da adm. de rede da empresa, e tenho encontrado dificuldades de convencer o pessoal da própria equipe, programadores, operadores, etc. Os motivos são os mesmos apresentados pelos usuários, e já citados acima. Complicado, não?

----------


## mbyte

eu to numa empresa hoje, com um exemplo clássico do problema, eles tem um sistema de cobrança pelo banco real, que usa um software fornecedo pelo proprio banco pra transações tipo, emissão de boletos, baixas, desconto de duplicatas etc, e adivinhem : só roda em Window$!
departamento financeiro, caixa, vendas, contas a receber são obrigados a rodar o Windown$, já tentei varias vezes passar pra linux, mais o primeiro argumento da diretoria é esse, assim fica dificil ! 

Nelson

----------


## douglas_web

Qual será o verdadeiro problema ? Eu penso que é o fato da Microsoft ser padrão de mercado e qualquer alteração ser muito simples*, na maioria das vezes (muito diferente no GNU/Linux, muitas vezes).

As pessoas pensam que porque é complexo (difícil), se torna desnecessário alterar qualquer padrão que não seja o da Microsoft.

Mas se você fala sobre a economia em se usar Linux, todo mundo topa.

Aí se implanta o servidor e precisa alterar alguma coisa:"ah, mas não é simples como era no Windows?"

E aí vamos... 

Penso também que o mercado ficou extremamente mal acostumado com a simplicidade ou facilidade dos aplicativos e servidores Windows, que dão uma falsa idéia de sua segurança ou compatibilidade ou interoperabilidade (mesmo porque antigamente não havia necessidade maior de interoperabilidade).

Instalem um Firefox num notebook de um diretor e veja se todo site que o fulano acessa realmente funciona no Firefox ... claro que não. O problema então é do Firefox? Claro que não, mas do mercado que mobiliza tecnologia da Microsoft em suas implantações, dificultando muito que qualquer outra tecnologia tenha total compatibilidade.

E deve ter muito mais história de onde veio essa .....

----------


## Drozzini

O que eu acho q dificulta mais mesmo é o medo do desconhecido, costume dos usuários com o padrão windows e não querer mudar, perder tempo com treinamento com coisas novas e a empresa em querer soluções rapidas e não a medio e longo prazo (treinamento e adaptação).

Sobre os software especificos , feitos sobre encomenda ou até mesmo softwares de prateleiras, isso podeira ser resolvido com ajuda dos desenvolvedores. A grande maioria dos softwares q vejo são Delphi, C, C++ .... eles teriam q ser mais pportaveis, tem q começar a pensar nesse lado, já q sistemas OpenSource avançam e tem mais esse lado como barreira do q outras coisas. Algo muito bom seria migrar muitas aplicações para Java, como tenho visto algumas empressas que conheço fazendo, dando assim maior liberdade de escolha ao ciente sobre o que usar.

----------


## evandrofisico

muitos usuários tem medo, outros tem preguica mental mesmo. Por exemplo, a minha empresa migrou um departamento de POS GRADUACAO, o coordenador de lá é um entusiasta com o software livre (ficou assim depois que usou o kurumim) e decidiu que os usuários iriam ter um sistema dual, podendo optar pelo Linux ou Windows. Instalamos o Openoffice em ambos os sistemas, e em uma reuniao para discutir melhorias/mudancas no sistema um usuário (DOUTORANDO EM ENGENHARIA) levanta a mao e dis que nao conseguiu usar o openoffice porque ficou meia hora procurando procurando como juntar duas células de um planhila, porque o icone é diferente no msoffice e no openoffice. Existem também os lugares que trabalham com softwares tao específicos que só vao rodar no windows, e em uma versão também específica, o que torna inviavel a migração. acho que o grande problema são os usuários mesmo, pq na grande maioria das vezes o pessoal de chefia (os mínimamente inteligentes, pelo menos) podem ser convencidos com argumentos razoáveis, como estabilidade, seguranca, portabilidade, flexibilidade, custo de manutenção e etc, mas tem uns oreias que se vc simplesmente sussurra a palavra "mudança" caem duros de costas. Falta muito uma cultura de diversidade, mesmo entre os usuários GNU/Linux.
Agora, tocando na ferida, acho que a grande dificuldade dos usuários que evita que o GNU/Linux e outros SO open source proliferem é a configuração. Por mais que algumas distribuições "amigáveis" tentem fazer com que os usuários nao tenham jamais que digitar uma linha de comando, ainda assim NÃO é possível alterar o sistema sem isto, diferente do Windows. Por mais que pessoas comecem a me xingar depois deste post, eu afirmo que o usuário mediano que simplesmente que navegar na internet e ver um videozinho ou outro e editar texto NÃO vai migrar sem um motivo forte, como por exemplo a obrigação por parte da empresa, que nao migra porque o usuário já conhece o sistema, porque já trabalha com ele desde de sempre, porque na empresa anterior também já usava.... A migração implica em um custo relativamente alto, de forma que muitas empresas não tendem a observar isto como um investimento a médio e longo prazo, e sim como um custo. Empresas que fazem uma grande troca de equipamentos costumam estar mais dispostas a fazer migração, uma vez que não há o incomodo de mudar o sistema, mas ainda assim é necessário um período de adaptação e treinamento dos usuários, onde o rendimento dos fucionários diminui por estes não saberem o que estão fazendo.
depois deste texto que mais parece discurso do Fidel Castro, acho que o problem é mesmo cultural, de enxergar o software livre como um novo modelo de negócios, e não como uma brincadeira de caras esquizitos que mexem com o computador.

----------


## soulinux

Temos que ser sério. Acreditar que vamos trocar windows por linux a torta e a direita?
Não existe sistema operaciol bom para tudo. Cada um no seu e fazendo que faz de melhor levando em consideração a usabilidade, flexibilidade, retorno...
O usuáiro deve ser levado a sério. Nos temos que ter solução e não problemas. Qual o ramo da empresa? O que é indispensável neste setor? Quais servidores podem ser trocados? Veja: um setor contabil, com programas especificos.
Podem convertê-los para linux? Este não iráaõ fazer apresentação profissional, então openoffice neles. Imagina uma licença de msoffice para o cara abrir uma apresentaçãozinha de vez em quando? Ja vi empresa que o camarada liga o micro e ja cai na tela do que ele precisa e só. Navegar, ler email, etc... só em casa.
Assim, faz um levantamento criterioso de setor por setor, o que é vital em cada um. Um cara diz, não veja filme pois não tenha windows media player. Por acaso o filme diz respeito ao seu trabalho? Você trabalha na Drean Works? Esta criando um longa animado e precisa ver como está?
Lembre que não basta mudar, tem que ter retorno rápido. Já fizeram muitas besteiras por ai e tiveram que voltar atrás devido a turma do vamos que dá.

----------


## soulinux

Não podemos esquecer: Estação de trabalh é para trabalho. Sou da área de suporte e maior parte dos problemas surgem pela interferencia do usuário, ou seja, instalação de programas indesejados.
Depois de levantar setor por setor, personalise uma estação de trabalho, par a um. Afirme ao seu superior por exemplo: no setor de cobrança, função é utilizar os programas especificos da área. Para que lotar o micro com jogos, visualisadores de imagens e videos? A compra que fulano faz na internet é para a empresa? O extrato bancario é da empresa?
É aí que vamos conquistando o nosso espaço. Para o trabalho da empresa a gente corre atrás, para o mero capriclho do usuário que assuma os riscos.
Para o serviço: Personalisar a area de trabalho: email, impressora, programados indispensáveis a atribuição do empregado, etc. O que sair disso não é por nossa conta. Com um clique e tudo estará pronto.

----------


## leysen

aeh pesssoal , é verdade que os custos com softwares livres é quase inexistente na questão de aquisição, mas, quanto ao treinamento ... trabalho com implantação de lans e wans e percebo a dificuldade dos usuários para imprimirem um arquivo na impressora da rede. também trabalho com automação comercial e percebo que quase não existem softwares linux para essa fatia do mercado. a questão da migração de plataformas é muito importante também !  :Help:

----------


## eclaudin

Tenho algumas experiências em migração de servidores, todas elas bem sucedidas. Acredito que a saída para uma aceitação maior, infelizmente passa pela obrigação forçada(com pleonasmo e tudo) do uso da estação de trabalho do cidadão. Brasileiro tem medo de perder o emprego. Acredito que se depois de convencido a Diretoria que a mudança será boa para o bolso da empresa, e a migração for bem planejada, e que tenha um bom treinamento nas ferrementas incluso no pacote, a mudança feita, desmistifcados alguns mitos através de palestras, o pessoal vai aceitar melhor o linux e suas ferramentas. Mas claro que isso tudo não deve ser um choque traumático, só tem que ser imposto. Primeiro muda-se de ferramentas, msoffice pelo openoffice, internet explorer e seus clientes de email pelo mozilla e mozilla mail ainda em plataforma windows, treina-se o pessoal. Depois migra-se a plataforma. Mas tudo imposto, e se o camarada não aceitar, ele que mude de emprego. Na empresa, não se pode confundir estação de trabalho com estação de diversão, porque o linux está suficientemente maduro como estação de trabalho. Agora não acredito numa empresa 100% opensource, por causa de softwares bancários e afins e aí está outra grande jornada que ainda não começou.

----------


## luccosta

Durante todo o tempo em que li os posts acima verifiquei alguns pontos em comum entre todos:

1) medo por parte dos usuários e resistência na adoção de soluções Livres;
2) desconhecimento dos benefícios do uso de software Livres;

Diante disto, uma pergunta me deixa temeroso. Será que nós, como gestores, formadores de opinião, etc não estamos sabendo apresentar argumentos, resultados e principalmente foco no "Negócio" da empresa ou as vantagens para os usuários finais?

Acredito que neste momento nem nós mesmos estamos maduros o suficiente para fazer a defesa da adoção deste tipo de solução em nossas empresas. Isto por que conhecemos muito bem a solução, mas isso apenas pelo lado técnico. Mas qual a nossa argumentação quando falamos de "Negício"?
Para o board de uma empresa, nossa posição deve ser focada em um único fator, DINHEIRO. Para a média gerência o foco é GESTÃO e para o cliente final ou usuário o discurso deve ser desempenho.
Ocorre que como técnicos nos falamos em SEGURANÇA.

Diante deste desafio, acredito que devamos amadurecer nossos discursos com cases de sucesso, com abordagens menos arrojadas, pois as pessoas são resistentes a mudanças, mesmo que estas sejam para melhor.

Então nossa abordagem e discurso deve traduzir para cada grupo de pessoas os benefícios da adoção de tais produtos. Deve existir uma etapa longa de conhencimento das necessidades de cada grupo, devem ser setadas as espectativas e informada a limitação de cada solução e principalmente deve haver um comprometimento na manutenção, ensinamento e suporte do projeto desejado.

Claro que aliado a tudo isto, o fator mais importante de todos, devemos somar a capacitação do Gestor de TI bem como o comprometimento do Board. Pois sem estes fatores favoráveis, qualquer projeto estará fadado ao fracasso.  :Smile:

----------


## rafaelmontek

Pelo que vi até agora são apenas problemas apresentados, não seria interessante estarmos apresentando ideias para melhorar esse cenario?

Tenho aqui em mãos um pps que tem como apresentação o tema "Por que usar o Linux?" isso é um projeto legal... acho que seria nisso que deveriamos nos basear daqui para frente...

Obrigado,

----------


## ZX350

Software Livre em empresas é a melhor solução trabalho em uma contabilidade e vejo a resistência que algumas pessoas fazem a essa tão bela arte, mas fazem isso por desconhecimento, experimentando um Software Livre as coisas mudam. Sou a Favor do Sofware Livre e pronto.

----------


## Duca

> A migração implica em um custo relativamente alto, de forma que muitas empresas não tendem a observar isto como um investimento a médio e longo prazo, e sim como um custo.


É verdade, esse um dos fatores que pesam mais.

A migração para o software livre, vai se dar ao longo do tempo, atualmente a linux (ou outro sistema baseado em unix) está tomando conta em questão de servidores, segurança, etc, depois disso os Desktops serão os alvos...vai demorar




> Pelo que vi até agora são apenas problemas apresentados, não seria interessante estarmos apresentando ideias para melhorar esse cenario?


Sempre ocorrem seminários, congressos e etc sobre S.L. , levár isso para os empresários seria uma forma deles conhecerem os benefícios do S.L. , estes tipos de eventos são sempre voltados para os que são da área, é bem específico....
Xô ver....Bem isso não depende diretamente de nós mas, sempre escuto que o governo está querendo implantar S.L. em vez de usar o Windows e seus aplicativos, já existem exemplos no Brasil de cidades que adotaram o S.L. para sua repartições públicas e etc.

e por ae vai....

A onda é experimentação....

flw :good:

----------


## felco

Eu acredito que se existesse um pacote de escritorio compativel com o MS Office era possivel, mas como foi dito antes o OO ainda nao consegue trabalhar com documentos MSOffice complexos, acredito que essa eh a barreira maior.
Hoje eh possivel usando conjuntos de softwares livres fazer um desktop imitando muito bem o Windows, com isso agente consegue da um passo, mas existem outras coisas, o desempenho do Linux em maquinas antigas se tratando do X + WM e ruim, por exemplo um AMD K6 550 mesmo com bastante RAM ainda nao consegue ter o desempenho de um Windows 98, o OO e pesado o suficiente pra demorar muitissimo pra abrir, trabalhar numa estacao dessa com OO entao eh pouquissimo produtivo, usar o Crossover Office e uma alternativa mas seria como diz o ditado "descubrir um santo para cobrir o outro" Nao fugimos da licensa.
Eu acho que em algum tempo isso seja possivel, agente tem a IBM e mais outras grandes fabricantes buscando apoio para o OpenDocument, agente tem iniciativas grandes acontecendo, mas eh um projeto... eu nao encontrei ainda uma solucao pra isso, em relacao a Workstations ainda estou preso ao Windows, infelizmente.

----------


## x-fabio-x

> Não podemos esquecer: Estação de trabalh é para trabalho. Sou da área de suporte e maior parte dos problemas surgem pela interferencia do usuário, ou seja, instalação de programas indesejados.
> Depois de levantar setor por setor, personalise uma estação de trabalho, par a um. Afirme ao seu superior por exemplo: no setor de cobrança, função é utilizar os programas especificos da área. Para que lotar o micro com jogos, visualisadores de imagens e videos? A compra que fulano faz na internet é para a empresa? O extrato bancario é da empresa?
> É aí que vamos conquistando o nosso espaço. Para o trabalho da empresa a gente corre atrás, para o mero capriclho do usuário que assuma os riscos.
> Para o serviço: Personalisar a area de trabalho: email, impressora, programados indispensáveis a atribuição do empregado, etc. O que sair disso não é por nossa conta. Com um clique e tudo estará pronto.


Descordo parcialmente de nosso colega "Soulinux" pois não acho certo esse pensamento radical quando ele comenta que "estação de trabalho é para trabalho, que extrato bancario não é da empresa, para que lotar o micro com visualisadores de imagens e videos?". Na minha opnião eu até concordo que estação de trabalho é para trabalho, porém um dos maiores bens de uma empresa deve ser seus funcionários, eles estando felizes com a empresa trabalharaõ melhores e vão dedicar-se mais a empresa, qto a acesso a bancos extratos, pessoais... quem nunca resolveu muitos assuntos bancarios e pagamentos sem ter que sair da empresa apenas pelo site do banco? outra coisa na hora do almoço, o que impede o funcionário de ver seus e-mails particulares com fotos e imagens? pesquisar algo para algum trabalho de faculdade no horario de almoço? a empresa não perde nada com isso, só ganha com a satisfação em trabalhar em uma empresa da valor e preocupa-se com seus funcionários, isso é muito importante para a migração de sistema operacional, pois os usuarios ao invés de prejudicar a implantação do linux se eles estiverem satisfeitos só trará beneficios para a migração.

Abraço!

linux é o cara!!!!!!

----------


## leysen

aeh pessoal olha eu aqui de novo ! sou fã de carteirinha do movimento open source! mas penso da seguinte forma : a questão da migração planejada com treinamentos, projetos de implementação, equipe de implantação, analista de sistemas e tudo mais é bacana, mas, a portabilidade dos softwares próprios da determinada empresa pode se tornar um empecilho . um trabalho que no mínimo é de um mês pode durar até um semestre ou mais! pode-se trabalhar em conjunto com os dois sistemas operacionais, sei que é complicado, mas podemos migrar tudo aos poucos . o ki vcs acham ?

----------


## nataniel

> As pessoas pensam que porque é complexo (difícil), se torna desnecessário alterar qualquer padrão que não seja o da Microsoft.
> 
> Mas se você fala sobre a economia em se usar Linux, todo mundo topa.
> 
> Aí se implanta o servidor e precisa alterar alguma coisa:"ah, mas não é simples como era no Windows?"


Douglas,

Tenho que descordar de ti. Hoje um técnico para dar uma manutenção eficaz em um destop ou servidor linux têm cobrando valores da ordem de R$ 100,00 a hora.

Em grandes centros esse valor sobre bastante.

Enquanto isso o técnico "zé" que trabalha com ruWindows desde que nasceu faz o mesmo trabalho, em um programa similar, por R$ 30,00 a hora.

O custo do linux é muito alto na manutenção pela falta de técnicos (que bom pois faço muitos serviços na área e tenho ganhado um montante interessante).

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## nataniel

> Um outro ponto são os aplicativos especificos que uma empresa precisa utilizar no seu dia a dia. Muitas soluções como o Wine tentam "tapar este buraco", mas não resolvem o problema. Hoje, existe no mercado uma fatia imensa a ser explorada pelas empresas de desenvolvimento de Software, para portarem ou criarem aplicativos para Linux, mas ao meu ver, eles ainda estão engatinhando nisso, esperando para fazer isso num futuro próximo, quando o Linux estiver mais próximo ainda das empresas, mas se eles ficarem esperando tanto tempo, esse dia nunca irá chegar.


Pitsa,

O maior problema que enfrento em migrar Windows/Linux é o software.

Esses dias vendi um computador para um cliente e ele queria Linux, pq ele não ia pagar licensa da Microsoft e tal.

Resultado, ele precisou de um gerenciamento de estoque (um programa simples de contas a receber e a pagar). Para Windows existe 200 opções, algumas pagas e outras free.

Agora para Linux o bixo pegou! Eu não consegui encontrar nenhuma opção Free (para Gnome ou KDE) e as unicas foram modos texto (bem simples e tosco, e o cara querendo uma base de dados com fotos e tudo mais).

Resultado: fiquei com a cara no chão e o cliente comprou o Windows XP. Colocou um programa chamado MaxControl (que custa R$ 160,00 a licensa) e faz tudo o que ele precisa.

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## The-shadow

Bem Colegas.. n sei como é aí no brasil, mas aqui em portugal o esquema é difrente..
ká as pessoas não têm vontade de mudar.. e olham para um desafio como se fosse um problema, em vez de pensarem que o software livre pode reduzir custos, olham logo de lado e dizem que diminui a productividade.. e klaro que isso NÃO é verdade!
eu pelo menos ainda n vejo mto o uso de software livre aqui em portugal, lojas, bancos etc etc, tudo usa windows.. o porquê é simples..

Os engenheiros que fazem o software seja ele de gestão ou de outra coisa qq, fazem em plantaforma windows.. logo quem compra, é obrigado a mudar pra windows..

Drivers de hardware, são poucos os fabricantes que possuem pra linux, verdade seja dita.. e aí o windows ou Mac continuam á frente..

Programas mto bons, mtas das vezes so existem para windows e Mac.. 
mais uma vez o linux perde terreno..

depois temos o outro problema dos standars.. apesar de existir o LSB (Linux Standard Base) já na sua versão 3, muitas distros continuam a fazer tudo á sua maneira.. umas com gnome, outras com KDE, outras com xfce.. etc etc.. klaro que os utilizadores finais, acabam por ficar confusos.. aprenderam algo no computador do amigo, xegam á empresa e apesar de ser linux, tudo está difrente..

Apesar de ser adepto fiel do LINUX, coisa que infesta todos os meus computadores  :Smile: , acho que o linux ainda precisa dum "empurrão" para que fique bem no "Desktop Corporativo" .. mas para lá caminhamos manos  :Smile: 

Quanto ao mercado de servidores, sem duvida,o linux já domina  :Smile:

----------


## evandrofisico

Pessoal, acho sinceramente que um dos grandes problemas é a desinformacao. Já disse que um dos grande problemas é o desconhecimento do funcionário. Outro problema ENORME é o medo por parte da diretoria. Veja os fatos (piadinha de mal gosto...): A empresa usa sistemas baseados em programas da microsoft a dez, quinze anos, desde que resolvel migrar do novell ou porque qunado comprou os seus 486 eles vinham com windows 3.11, então chega um bando de gente e diz que o TCO vai diminuir se eles instalarem om tal de Linux. 
Mas, dá uma olhada: essa semana estamos dando um curso introdutório de Linux, e o cordenador do lugar está também fazendo o curso. Então explicamos sobre distribuicoes, GPL, e o cara entra em parafuso: "mas como assim, não tem nenhum comite central, um chefe, como é que pode ser LIVRE?". Esta é a sensacão de muitos que ocupam cargos de chefia em empresas, a sensacao de que este negocio pode parar de ser suportado a qualquer momento, e então , o que faco na minha empresa? o que eu paguei é feito por uma grande empresa, estável, etc.
É necessário mostrar aos que ocupam cargos com decisão como o custo de migracão, depois de um tempo se torna irrisório em face da diminuicao com custos de licencas, de servidor parado e problemas ocasionados com falhas de seguranca, mas também é importante utilizar TODOS os argumentos que os big players do mercado internacional de software e hardware usam para concvence-los da migracao. Se a IBM e a Novell apoiam, é porque há merito. Grupos de administradores e empresas pequenas poderiam tentar fazer "campanhas" pela adocão de software livre de forma pontual e regional, de forma a diminuir os custos para estas campanhas. Tudo bem que empresas NANICAS como a minha não tem recursos para fazer uma palestra ou para convidar empresários para um coquetel com palestras e sorteio de brindes como a IBM faz (participei de um e achei que o material publicitário que eles prepararam é excelente), mas não podemos esquecer que a propaganda é a alma do negócio. Passar a imagem de setor empresarial bem organizado pode certamente atrair clientes, pois os empresários tem muitas vezes a imagem de pessoas que trabalham com software livre como a de um bando de moleques com óculos fundo de garrafa com aparelhos enormes e nenhuma vida social, ou um bando de anarquistas/marxistas cabeludos fumadores de maconha que querem libertar o mundo com software.
É parte da profisionalizacão de quem trabalha com software livre usar também os métodos do pessoal de software propietário, apesar de muitos serem ideológicamente contra a nocão de software livre como um outro modelo de negócios, se queremos torná-lo viável, é preciso utilizar os seus meios, com publicidade e etc.

----------


## nickstones

Olá,

nós da informática vendemos soluções, muitas vezes catequisamos o cliente numa solução que imaginamos a mais correta. É visível em qualquer fórum de distros linux ou de sites voltados para linux, pra não falar dos *bsds, perguntas sobre um certo serviço rodando em linux em que o solicitante desconhece os comandos básicos da distribuição. Como que um profissional assim, que se aventura numa solução para o cliente, conseguirá arrolar vantagens e desvantagens dos diversos SOs?
Quanto mais os profissionais de informática estiverem seguros quanto ao SL mais soluções baseadas em SL serão implantadas.

----------


## mbyte

ai, pessoal, acabei de sair de uma loja de tintas, que esta pensando em migrar pra linux, só que foram 10 minutos de conversa e surgiu o primeiro problema, o software da Suvinil, só roda em window$.

Argumentei, mais brecou a conversa e só voltaremos a conversar
depois que o vendedor e o técnico da suvinil forem consultados.

adivinhem o que vai acontecer ?

----------


## cortez__

Bom dia.

Linux é mais um ideia que SO.
Uma idéia constirui em:

pensamento(ideia) - processo discursivo - aplicabilidade comercial

Ou seja, nem tudo que pensamentos chega a entrar em um processo discursivo nem muito menos tem aplicabilidade comercial.
Quando vc vai vender algo, vc vende um ambiente customizado que atenda as necessidades da empresa ou pessoa que vc esta prospectando...
Por isso é dificil pra VC talvez vender, pois é dificil acreditar no potencial de alguem sem portifolio. È quase como o processo seletivo de um emprego.
Se vc é novo não tem experiencia, na outra ponta vc não serve pq esta velho d+.
Então não trabalho?!?! è uma questão apenas de MKT pessoal :P


[email protected]

Att,
Marcos Vinicius M. da Silva Junior
"Linux is Commerce"

----------

